
Show HN: MySellerBot – Bot that answers 100s of questions without any training - ptrenko
Hi all!<p>MySellerBot is a bot that can be setup with 5 minutes to answer 100s of technical questions about a particular domain. You don&#x27;t need to type a single training sentence (unlike Dialogflow and the likes)<p>It has pre-trained models for:<p>1. Electronics<p>2. Sports and Outdoors<p>3. Beauty<p>4. Health and Personal Care<p>Demo for Electronics: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=YiuvVVUVzRgZeBoqbRLIOCKCUhyVYWAJoHfuKUTk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=YiuvVVUVzRgZeBoqbRLIOCK...</a><p>Demo for Sports and Outdoors: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=UPBYLOUkmEAyzxiYhlVjnETpgeXUGUNLGgmjtqad" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysellerbot.com&#x2F;demopage?acc=UPBYLOUkmEAyzxiYhlVjnET...</a><p>I decided to build this after a client bailed on a Dialogflow deal. The bot I spent 3 months to setup and provided 1000s of training sentences for, failed to answer some 20 questions it was trained to handle.<p>MySellerBot instead just takes 5 minutes to answer 100s of questions from any of the above domain. Please offer me your feedback!
======
ocdtrekkie
I asked it if the laptop came in blue, and the response was not sensible. :P
The previous question, how much RAM it had, was technically answered
correctly, though in a phrasing that suggested I had asked a different
question, like 'is it enough RAM?'.

Probably my biggest concern with this is that generally I expect known
information to just be on the page in question. For example, if I am looking
at buying an ASUS VivoBook, the RAM would be listed plainly, and I would not
need to ask.

If I needed to ask information not on the page, I would expect a real person
to answer with an actual response.

~~~
ptrenko
Do you have any recommendations for how to make it seem inanimate like Google
Search? Where people ask a question without expectation of a real person
answering it.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
That's an interesting point. I guess if I ask a question on an Amazon product
page, I expect a person who has one to answer it. I kinda expect a chat box on
a store site to open a web chat with customer service or sales (even though I
know many these days, do not).

What you're trying to do here is replace "open new tab and Google the
product", with bringing those results into the store page. And I definitely
gleaned the "this looks like a web search result" from the answer in the box,
it just felt disjointed as a chat reply, since it wasn't phrased like an
answer to my question.

A search box definitely conveys a different expectation, but the problem is
people will also then expect full links, which might lead one to a competing
place to buy the product.

~~~
ptrenko
Thanks for your perspective.

Btw there is a 'Customer Service' button. This was put specifically for the
case where a question is not answered.

Does it not look like the logical next step for unanswered questions?

------
masonic
All it does in my attempts is to pull random sentences from random reviews on
the given product, none of which corresponds to my question.

~~~
ptrenko
It answers a question 30% of the time. We need to address how to resolve the
issue for 70%

------
atum47
That's very cool. I asked how big is this, on the notebook topic, and it
answered it fine.

~~~
ptrenko
Thanks a lot!

We currently use this for e-commerce. Do you think using this as an advice bot
for blogs is a good idea?

Like a beauty blog could use it to offer beauty tips, suggestions to problem.

Turn a blog into a person essentially.

